# Diving the Oriskany on Friday



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like the charter boat _H2O Below_ is headed to the Oriskany on Friday, if anyone is interested in getting wet. I'll be aboard testing some new gear.

You can find their contact info here: http://www.ussoriskanydiver.com/


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

I might take you up on this...the seas are supposed to be 1ft. Is that the only dive?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> I might take you up on this...the seas are supposed to be 1ft. Is that the only dive?


Went to the web site and answered my own question. Got a camera for my B-day...want to break it in.


----------

